# 25-pdvc keeps getting e3 code



## csb41502 (Dec 12, 2013)

i installed my englander stove a few weeks ago and almost every night i wake up to an e3 code.i make sure i keep it really clean.i had it hooked up in ny for 3 years and never once i had this code.but since the day i used it now almost every single night it shuts down with the e3.


----------



## kofkorn (Dec 12, 2013)

E3 means the stove is shutting down because you are over the high temperature limit.  A couple of things you should look at:

1) Make sure that you are running your convection blower at a number higher than your feed rate.  Ideally, keep the blower at 9 for the most efficiency.  If the convection blower is too low, your stove is not stripping enough heat off and it will raise the internal temperature of the stove.

2) Make sure that the mesh inlet on the convection blower is not blocked or that it hasn't filled up with dust.  With the stove off,  take the panel off the back of the stove and run a good brush over the mesh to make sure it is clear.

3) If your stove is used, make sure that the vanes on the blower are clear.  These can  build up with dust and pet hair easily and significantly reduce the amount of air pushed through the blower. 

4) Make sure that your control board is in the correct mode.  Englander uses the same control board for most of its stoves.  They change how much is fed through the stove by a hidden setting.   Your stove should be in mode "D".  Take a look at this thread for more info. 
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...s-wanna-share-good-stuff.104004/#post-1348400

Lastly, if none of this works, wait a little bit.   I am sure that Mike from Englander will review and reply very quickly.  He's their Maintenance Dept. Lead and regularly reviews these forums.


Good luck!


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Dec 12, 2013)

the PDVC doesnt have tha tmesh over the air inlet for the room fan, but you would want to check inside that blower cage for buildup especially if you have indoor pets as pet hair gets pulled into these blowers pretty readily and can build up reducing the amount of air moving through the stove.

also verify the unit is in "d" mode


----------



## lilcountry9113 (Dec 12, 2013)

Need help adjusting the settings on our stove. We have the 55-SHP10 with an overactive appetite. We have literally replaced everything in this stove except for the 2 augers. After replacing the control board we left it at factory settings the first night we used it and in less than 6 hours it burned a full hopper of pellets with heat range on 1 and blower on 2. We turned down the LFF to 3 and it still burns like a raging wild fire. Its getting very aggravating one minute its about 70 degrees then the next its 90 there is no happy place for the this thing. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## kofkorn (Dec 12, 2013)

Read this and make sure your stove is running on setting "D":
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/...s-wanna-share-good-stuff.104004/#post-1348400


Sounds like your board may be set for a different stove.


If that doesn't work, start a new topic.  You'll get quicker replies that way.  Also it's better etiquette to have your own topic rather than adding a new question to an existing topic.

Good luck!


----------



## csb41502 (Dec 13, 2013)

when i hit the up and down arrows for the blower it shows the letter a.the feed rate is at 5 and the blower was on 3 so i put the blower to 7.it ran longer last night but got up about an hour ago and the stove showed e3 but it was still very warm so it must have happened recently.how do i get it back in d mode?


----------



## WoodPorn (Dec 13, 2013)

csb41502 said:


> when i hit the up and down arrows for the blower it shows the letter a.the feed rate is at 5 and the blower was on 3 so i put the blower to 7.it ran longer last night but got up about an hour ago and the stove showed e3 but it was still very warm so it must have happened recently.how do i get it back in d mode?


 
Are you saying the stove is operating in A mode??

If so you need to change that to D or C, D is factory...


----------



## csb41502 (Dec 13, 2013)

im guessing its in a mode.i have no idea how that happened.how do i change it back?i cant find instructions for that.i dont know how it changed.its been running great for 3 years


----------



## WoodPorn (Dec 13, 2013)

Procedure to check the setting:
•Turn off stove
•Unplug it for a few seconds
•Plug back in
•Immediately press and hold the up and down arrows for the blower, then release.
You should see a letter in the window.

Use the blower adjust buttons to get to D


----------



## csb41502 (Dec 13, 2013)

thats what i did and saw the letter a.how do i change the letter


----------



## WoodPorn (Dec 13, 2013)

Blower adjustment up or down to D


----------



## csb41502 (Dec 13, 2013)

ok.i just changed it to d setting and 3 settings on bottom are at 6,4,1


----------



## WoodPorn (Dec 13, 2013)

Let us know how it works out for you, you may want to adjust the LFF or the LBA numbers, but wait to see how it works for your overnight first.


----------

